
Generate SQL Delete Statements That Respect FK Relationships - quickthrower2
https://joebuschmann.com/generate-sql-delete-statements-that-respect-fk-relationships/
======
laszlokorte
ON DELETE CASCADE

~~~
quickthrower2
Not always the best solution.

